# RISD Museum Security Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Museum Security Officer
Institution:
*Rhode Island School of Design*

Location:
Providence, RI

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
04/19/2019

Type:
Full-Time

*Job Type: * Full time

*Job Number: * R-00350

*Location: * Providence

*Job Summary*

RISD Museum Security Officers maintain order, reduce injury and reduce property loss at the Museum. Provide routine protection of galleries and visitors by making continuous tours throughout the Museum and informing visitors of museum rules. Serve as an initial security and safety responder for events and escalate and/or report as appropriate. Respond politely and in a courteous, professional manner to visitors and staff. Answer visitors' questions or direct visitors to someone who can answer.

*Essential Functions*


Provide routine protection of galleries, visitors, and school tour groups by making continuous tours throughout the Museum and informing visitors of museum rules. Answer visitor's questions or direct visitors to someone who can answer. 
Report missing or damaged art work immediately. Ensure conditions are safe for visitors. Report any problems or exceptions immediately. 
Assigned to contractors who are performing work within the Museum. Ensure contractors are operating within the appropriate safety and security guidelines for Museum Operations. 
Provide initial response and assistance during emergency incidents, including fire, medical, and security. 
*Knowledge/Skills/Experience Required*-


High School diploma or GED required 
Strong communication skills and dependability 
Ability to complete written reports; follow standard operating procedures; and interact with visitors in a courteous and respectful manner while ensuring the safety of patrons and art 
Must have strong customer service skills 
*Valued but not required skills and experience:*


Previous security or related work experience preferred.
*Work Environment*


The job involves all of the following in various degrees but is not limited to only these physical demands: extensive walking, standing for long periods of time, neat appearance, speaking, writing, seeing, hearing, attendance and climbing stairs.
Ability to keep confidential information confidential and to maintain composure in an emergency situation. Good oral and written communication skills required. The ability to read and understand documents and written information. Perform work using reasoning and problem-solving skills. Good interpersonal skills. The ability to maintain proficiency of current departmental operating procedures.
The job involves exposure to the following in various degrees but is not limited to only these environmental conditions: dirt, dust, chemicals, noise, heat, cold.
*Union: *

Museum Guard Association

*Work Schedule: *

Tue/Wed/Thur/Fri/Sun; First Shift (9:45am-5:15pm); 36.5 weekly hours

*Employment Status:*

Full-Time/Regular

*Grade: *

06/PS

*Documents Needed to Apply: *

Resume and Cover Letter

_Incomplete applications will not be considered. Please upload all required documents._

The successful candidate will be required to meet our pre-employment background screening requirements.

RISD recognizes diversity and inclusivity as fundamental to its learning community and integral to an art and design education. We welcome candidates whose experience has prepared them to contribute to our commitment to diversity and excellence. RISD is an Equal Opportunity Employer. Employment decisions are made without regard to race, color, religion, sex, age, national origin, disability, veteran status, sexual orientation, gender identity or expression, genetics, or any other protected characteristic as established by law.

*Application Information*
Contact:
Rhode Island School of Design

Online App. Form:
https://risd.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/RISD/job/Providence/Museum-Security-Officer


----------

